
Show HN: CodeJunkers – HTML5 Loot-Based Programming Game - DivisionSol
https://codejunkers.com/
======
DivisionSol
Hey everyone,

This is a project I've worked on haphazardly over the past year and a half,
only going full steam during the past two or so months. A loot-based
programming 3D game in the browser. The basic premise: beat up enemies, gather
loot, upgrade your ship with new abilities (and use methods to control them).
Currently it is a series of levels with a progression curve like .../¯¯¯ but I
wanted to demonstrate some of the things that are possible.

Warning, it's a bit buggy overall, and, Firefox has some CSS issues. Guess
that's what I get for rolling my own HTML/CSS solution! But I would appreciate
feedback. Does the prospect of LOOT excite you? Do you want LOOT in the
browser? Is the programming aspect interesting or just a gimmick?

Notable 3rd-party tech/libraries:

\- Three.js (makes WebGL so easy)

\- Matter.js (good 2D collision library)

\- Esper.js (JavaScript interprer in JavaScript)

New tech created:

\- CodeJunkers ECS game engine (hot-swap components during runtime)

Things I wish I didn't skimp on:

\- Building tools. (It's no fun hand-writing JSON for 15 levels.)

\- Skipping a real HTML/JavaScript framework. (My "views" are very hacky and
have/are causing me headache.)

Plans for the future:

\- Infinite mode.

\- PvP/Coop ladders.

\- Refactor the "views" using a real HTML/JavaScript framework.

\- Convert to TypeScript.

If you have any questions about the project, I'll be glad to answer those
here.

If anyone needs a junior dev or game designer in the Bay area, hit me up:
serg@codejunkers.com :D

------
myro
Nice game! Few comments so far: \- mobile view? \- intro image with galaxy is
too heavy \- not clear, that to equip the Simple Grabber, I need to double-
click on it, the first module I d&dpped. With SG it doesnt' works. I
personally think, you're too humble to label yourself as junior .. =)

